# Two Questions



## honuracer (Jan 19, 2011)

1. Is Mochiko the same thing as glutinous rice flour, such as Erawan or 3 Bells brands?  I have read that Mochiko rice flour is made from sweet rice flour, which is also glutinous.  I want to make Butter Mochi but don't want to screw up the recipe by using the wrong rice flour.

2.  Why is baked Brie stringy when baked Camembert is not?  Both had the same fat and water content.


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the other brands you mention, but yes, Mochiko should be the same as other glutinous rice flour.  Butter mochi is addicting stuff, eh?  Add some macaroon coconut to it if you don't already.  Punches it up.


----------



## honuracer (Jan 19, 2011)

I finally found some Mochiko and started testing. Mochiko is slightly grainy in texture, while Glutinous Rice Flour (such as Erawan Brand) is very fine, more like talcum powder. I baked two batches, one with Mochiko and the other with Glutinous Rice Flour. The Mochiko batch was very cake-like and quite risen. It also did not bake in the center, but remained quite raw. The batch made with Glutinous Rice Flour did not rise. It baked all the way through, developed a nice crust and was very chewy when cooled. This leads me to believe that Mochiko and Glutinous Rice Flour are not the same thing.

And yes, it is incredibly addicting. I much prefer the Glutinous Rice Flour version. I guess I'll have to work out twice as long to burn off the carbs.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

OOOO - HHHH !!! My Gosh!!

Who's making Butter Mochi, [drolling] GIMMEE!!!

I have a recipe somewere, just never had to make it myself. Some nice lady at work usually brought some in ....


----------

